# Workflow question - How do you manage edits? (Flagging)



## TimWatts (Sep 12, 2018)

OK - assume you already have a pick/rate/cull system in place...

How do you folks keep track of what needs edits, or what you think might be improved by an edit?

In Classic, I might use the Red flag to mark something for retouching.

But we don't have flags in CC. So I thought about a simple keyword like "Edit". But then I noticed you cannot filter by keyword - and of course, CC keywords don't sync to Classic.

I suppose I could put a magic keyword in the subtitle - but I was interested in what other folks did 

Cheers! Tim.


----------



## Jimmsp (Sep 12, 2018)

This is one reason I do all my serious editing in Classic on my pc. 
I use LR CC simply as a carrier for the photos I take with my phone, and I will do some preliminary editing in LR CC on a few photos only.
This "prelim" editing is only on photos I might share on social media.


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 12, 2018)

In CC you do have flags - Pick, Unpicked, Rejects. It's "labels" that you don't have, sadly, so instead of a red colour label I would suggest using flags or ratings. But I would agree with Jim in not regarding CC as a serious editing tool, more a convenience.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 12, 2018)

I work on the basis that anything 3 star or above needs editing. I often dump them into an @edit album as a workflow type collection. I also have @inbox, @photoshop and similar albums. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TimWatts (Sep 13, 2018)

johnbeardy said:


> In CC you do have flags - Pick, Unpicked, Rejects. It's "labels" that you don't have, sadly, so instead of a red colour label I would suggest using flags or ratings. But I would agree with Jim in not regarding CC as a serious editing tool, more a convenience.



Noted terminology error on my part 

I agree. CC is a great rating and review tool - and critical to me as I can use 3 hours / day on a train to/from work to mash through my collection. It is an essential part of my workflow for that reason. That works really well - 2 days and I've done a pick/reject on all of 2018!!! (4554 down to 1483 picks).
Next is a sweep of picks for a 1-star.

I envisage doing basic crops and maybe fiddling with the lighting/colour so see if a photo has potential in CC. But for pretty much all final edits, I agree, I'd want to review on Classic with a decent screen. 

I'm happy with my rating workflow - but I have not come up with a good editing workflow yet.


----------



## johnbeardy (Sep 13, 2018)

TimWatts said:


> .... as I can use 3 hours / day on a train to/from work to mash through my collection....



Lightroom Mobile shows its true worth in South East England....


----------



## TimWatts (Sep 13, 2018)

johnbeardy said:


> Lightroom Mobile shows its true worth in South East England....





But I do get to do it in comfort 

On Fridays, I'll crack open a bottle of wine too...


----------



## MarkNicholas (Sep 14, 2018)

TimWatts said:


> Noted terminology error on my part
> I have not come up with a good editing workflow yet.



In CC on my phone I apply "auto" exposure settings then I apply one of my presets for noise reduction and sharpening. Then adjust the "light" settings using the histogram as a guide.and then "colour" (white balance). Sometimes will also crop. Will fine tune in and finish off in Classic.

Wine is not limited to Fridays.


----------



## reidthaler (Oct 2, 2018)

Since there are no smart collections in Lightroom iOS,  I sorta created my own.  I created a collection (er, I mean Album...) called .Lightroom Camera Picks. (note that I put a dot in front so it appears at the top of the Collection list.  I set to filter Picks.  *I shoot all my images into this collection using the camera in the collection.  *

In the All Photos, I set the filter to Unflagged.

After I shoot, I got to All Photos, then Rate and Review.  If I like something, I swipe up to Pick it (swipe down to Reject also makes it also disappear from view).  It then disappears from All Photos and (magically!) appears in  .Lightroom Camera Picks. Those are the keepers and the ones to Edit!

Pretty cool, huh?


----------



## Jimmsp (Oct 2, 2018)

reidthaler said:


> Since there are no smart collections in Lightroom iOS,  I sorta created my own.  I created a collection (er, I mean Album...) called .Lightroom Camera Picks. (note that I put a dot in front so it appears at the top of the Collection list.  I set to filter Picks.  *I shoot all my images into this collection using the camera in the collection.  *
> 
> In the All Photos, I set the filter to Unflagged.
> 
> ...




Yes - this is pretty cool. I will have to try it.


----------

